# What Saved Your Skin?



## shivs (Jan 21, 2007)

What improved, beautified or saved your skin?


----------



## wendy29 (Jan 21, 2007)

veselin and HQ mint Mask. ( i got bad reaction from skin care)

after using these for one week.. my face is way better..


----------



## ivette (Jan 21, 2007)

going to a dermatologist:med:


----------



## Saja (Jan 21, 2007)

Tea tree oil and polysporin


----------



## shivs (Jan 21, 2007)

do you only use tea tree oil with nothing mixed with it... or a product containing tea tree oil?


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 21, 2007)

sunscreens, La Roche Posay's effaclar (BHA) and Avene's Diacneal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 21, 2007)

vitamin E oil and cream


----------



## natalierb (Jan 21, 2007)

I stopped using MAC studio fix!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 22, 2007)

using Shiseido White Lucent skincare line.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 22, 2007)

how do you use it? I bought some few months ago but i have no idea what i should do with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's soo sticky..


----------



## lovelyrose (Jan 22, 2007)

My dermatologist saved my skin with Retin-a-micro and duac gel!


----------



## FearlessBunny (Jan 22, 2007)

My dermatologist saved my skin too with accutane


----------



## stolenbaby (Jan 22, 2007)

Nouveau Cosmeceuticals!


----------



## susanks1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Dermalogica and monthly microdermabrasion treatments.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 22, 2007)

Immediately after washing my face, i apply it while my face is still wet. it sinks right in. it is sticky but it is healing my face.


----------



## patsluv (Jan 22, 2007)

Epidermx II microdermabrasion and Silkia camellia oil, and to a lesser extent Green Cream and glycolic acid peels.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have to try it out


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 22, 2007)

clinique's 3 step system.

burts bees

and the pure simplicity line from bath and body works.


----------



## Femme*Noir (Jan 22, 2007)

Benzoyl Peroxide, Hydroquinone and Sunblock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and less stress  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maryfitz24 (Jan 22, 2007)

Clinical basics skin care!


----------



## missG (Jan 23, 2007)

dermalogia, jurlique and decleor!!


----------



## Saja (Jan 23, 2007)

I use Atmosphere tea tree oil face wash, and I use regular tea tree oil as a wpot treatment


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Jan 23, 2007)

2.5 benzoyl peroxide anmd lots of moisturizing. &amp; jojoba oil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xkatiex (Jan 23, 2007)

A drop of olive oil mixed in with my Clinique Cream cleanser  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and Sunscreen x


----------



## Dubsbelle (Jan 23, 2007)

*Seeing a dermatologist*

Neostrata Toning solution with 2% clindamycin

Benzoyl Peroxide with 2% clindamycin

Glycolic Acid at least 8%

Pond's Cold Cream


----------



## pinkette (Jan 23, 2007)

dermatalogist sp)

accutane...makari daycream and sunscreen


----------



## Bea (Jan 23, 2007)

mineral make up. i'm starting to think i don't have acne prone skin anymore since using mmu my skin has cleared up. it's only been two weeks and it was just that time of the month and there has been some late nights with lots of alcohol - and still my skin is just transformed


----------



## AprilRayne (Jan 23, 2007)

Drinking water w/ aloe vera juice

Sunscreen

Mary Kay Timewise cleanser, moisturizer, and eye cream

Mary Kay Micro-dermabrasion

Olive Oil

Mineral Makeup


----------



## monniej (Jan 23, 2007)

mama lotion and lactic acid pads


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 24, 2007)

I think my skin kind of saved itself, but I'd like to think using a higher quality cleanser and moisturizer helped as well. Now, my new favorite skincare tool is my face brush. It exfoliates my skin and leaves it soft, even, and glowy.


----------



## Xexuxa (Jan 24, 2007)

Salicylic acid, benzoyl Peroxide, and Olays complete


----------



## buttercup972 (Jan 24, 2007)

NOTHING...i still hate my skin, no matter what i do i always have dry patches and acne, but an oily t-zone


----------



## catNloco2 (Jan 24, 2007)

Stopped using that lousy Proactive, which burned my face and gave me some red spots that still haven't gone away.

Now, I use the following, which has vastly improved my skin.

Sea Breeze Cream Cleanser

Cetaphil Cleanser

Ponds Cold Cream

Cetaphil Moisturizing Lotion

Sometimes I use Vaseline at night and also love that


----------



## grailseeker (Jan 24, 2007)

Creme de la Mer has done it for me !!! Bloomin' pricey, but my combo/oily skin has normalised since using it. My skin's never behaved so well!!


----------



## littletingoddes (Jan 24, 2007)

Proactiv. It doesn't work as well as it used to, and I don't use it exclusively anymore, but it did/does get rid if the cystic acne I was battling.


----------



## sheila73 (Jan 24, 2007)

Mineral makeup really improved my skin, although I still occassionaly use liquid foundation.


----------



## MandyPandy (Jan 25, 2007)

Dove soap


----------



## MrsPinkie (Jan 25, 2007)

Dermatologist and getting older!


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 27, 2007)

cleansing&amp; exfoliating, toning, and moisturizing regularly


----------



## NatalieRose (Jan 27, 2007)

i think the best things are: started to use spf 15 moisturizer daily and have stuck w/cetaphil cleanser for almost a year (my skin was irritated from always switching brands)


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 27, 2007)

I have to add some more. Aloevera and tea tree oil gel

Vitamin A &amp;D diaper rash ointment (who coulda thunk, right?)


----------



## KristieTX (Jan 27, 2007)

Avon skincare. And drinking lots of water.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bethd (Jan 28, 2007)

Isomers skin care has made my skin rebound. I am 51 and my husband says he is living with a much younger woman now.

Beth


----------



## chocobon (Jan 28, 2007)

Clinique 3 step but w/o the moisturizer.

Olay complete day cream spf 15

Olay Total effects night cream

Clinique facial brush

L'oreal Refinish Microdermabrasion


----------



## jessica9 (Jan 28, 2007)

prevage....

it is 120 dollars a pop, but i swear ever since i started using it, my skin has transformed.

also dermalogica's daily microfoliant. sometimes i'll stop using it, but whenever i start again, people always start asking me what i use on my skin.


----------



## emmyliten (Jan 28, 2007)

I stopped using cleansing products for oily skin, and stick to clinique mild liquid facial soap and mild clarifying lotion. at night i use decleor night balm ylang ylang, and my skin has never been more balanced than it is now.


----------



## blonde65 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hope in a Jar and Creme de la Mer along with L'Oreals peel.


----------



## shivs (Jan 28, 2007)

go tea tree oil!


----------



## kchan99 (Feb 4, 2007)

sulfur mask &amp; benzoyl peroxide--when a big pimple is coming up


----------



## AmandaGilead (Feb 4, 2007)

Alpha Hydrox AHA Souffle


----------



## devetta (Feb 5, 2007)

eating healthy fats and drinking lots of warer


----------



## Leza1121 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi,

Paying close attention to what was going on. For example, I love tomatoes, but I know that I will breakout if I have too many in my salad. So, I cut back. Little things like this.


----------



## SwtValina (Feb 5, 2007)

Ditto!


----------



## Kathy (Feb 6, 2007)

Well...I experiment with different products alot. I wouldn't say I really have an HG product besides Clinique Clarifying Lotion as a toner. I keep hoping to find that "it" skin care line, but I haven't yet.


----------



## solrevival (Feb 6, 2007)

you ladies are giving me hope! even though I'm an esthetician, i still am trying to get my skin to behave


----------



## Grneyedlady7 (Feb 6, 2007)

drinking a TON of water and exfoliating 2X's a week


----------



## clairey_fairey6 (Feb 6, 2007)

Origins Dr Weil's Mega Mushroom Face serum - my skin looks so fresh and it's calmed down my red, angry dry spots - miracle stuff!

Origins Checks and Balances frothy cleanser - amazing stuff for combination skin, just make sure you moisturize. (I have had better results from this stuff than from using Dermalogica which surprised me...)

Elizabeth Arden Good Night's sleep


----------



## Leony (Feb 8, 2007)

Sunscreen, sleep and tea tree oil.


----------



## noey1219 (Feb 8, 2007)

MAMA lotion! after only one week of using it, my brown spots/melasma/sun damage areas have dramatically approved-i wish i had known about this product before i spent $800.00 on photo facial laser treatments(which did nothing for my skin)!


----------



## chelsie (Feb 8, 2007)

Emu Oil, Lots Of Water And Fresh Air.....................


----------



## hellothere19 (Feb 9, 2007)

What saved my skin?

Tazorac, camelia oil and lots of exercise. Also another biggie - quitting smoking!


----------



## iraM (Feb 9, 2007)

Dermatologist saved my Skin by RatinA and Eldoquin!

i guess all should visit derm. frequently!


----------



## ling07 (Feb 13, 2007)

retin a and vaseline


----------



## JJ84 (Feb 13, 2007)

I used freederm lotion and it really got rid of my spots. Now I would say the origins white tea range, and e45 cream for when my skin ets really dr. Mosty though, learning how to relax and stop stressing!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 13, 2007)

im still trying to find products to help me get perfect skin


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 14, 2007)

vaseline and WATER !!!


----------



## estamps (Feb 14, 2007)

Hands down, the best thing I did to save my skin was to drink water - LOTS of it! It really makes a diiference in texture, tone and of course, hydration.

Skin care - philosophy Micro Delivery Peel. Better than any masque or any other facial treatment that I have ever used.


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 14, 2007)

i so agree with you ...thats the best thing


----------



## Amandine (Feb 14, 2007)

Products:

Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil - Fresh

Shu Uemura Depsea Water Facial Mist

Vaseline

Habits:

Drinking more water

Quit smoking

Washing my face before bed


----------



## nswilla (Feb 14, 2007)

As others have mentioned, water is vital. I drink at least 8 glasses a day, and up to 12.

Products:

--Sunscreen

--Dan Kern's Regimen Benzoyl Peroxide Gel (2.5%)

--Laventine Normal/Oily Skin Cleansing Oil (night)

--Eucerin Gentle Hydrating Cleanser (morning), with Gentle Buff Puff

--Dermalogica Gentle Exfoliant Cream 2/week

--Mask: milk of magnesia 2/week &amp; Aztec Healing Clay 1/week

--Olay Total Effects Serum &amp; Olay Moisture Therapy Cream, Sensitive (night)

I know, it's a pretty involved regimen but this is the best my skin has ever looked. It ALMOST looks flawless. Past acne scars have faded and my skin glows. And this is for an extremely oily-skinned, blemish-prone 29-year old!

Have completely stopped wearing foundation or powder.

Only wear loose powder now when I want to dress up.


----------



## smat0904 (Feb 14, 2007)

Accutane (23 years ago)

Aggressive Laser Resurfacing

Obagi Nu Dederm System with Retin A

Monthly microdermabrasion

Chemical Peels


----------



## claire20a (Feb 14, 2007)

Dermalogica's precleanse oil and microfoliant for cleansing, Prescriptives Timeproof Oil Control Lotion as my day moisturiser (regulates oiliness like nothing else I have tried so far) and Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair (this is really helping me get rid of all the scars I have from squeezing spots on my chin)!


----------



## missme (Feb 14, 2007)

I've recently struggled with eczema and dry skin and my housemate recommended something called Aqueous Cream. It's not necessarily for people with eczema but also for dry skin. The thing is, I normally always have a pimple somewhere on my face but after I started using this my skin has completely cleared up!

Unfortunately I don't know if this stuff is available in the US, but you can get it from Boots here in the UK.


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 14, 2007)

I use the Garnier Nutritioniste serum morning and night, and the stuff ROCKS. I normally have to exfoliate like a crazed person (because I use Studio Fix) but since using GN I don't have to exfoliate nearly as much (meaning there is no gross dead flaky skin on my face.) LOVE IT.


----------



## CubNan (Feb 14, 2007)

What product did you use for the Hydropuinone?

Nan


----------



## Charisma (Feb 17, 2007)

Starting to apply moisturizer xD, esp aquaphor on really dry patches.


----------



## laurenbusta (Feb 21, 2007)

aspirin mask....i starting using it and my face has cleared up alomost to 100%.. i cant live with out it...


----------



## hushabye (Feb 22, 2007)

nothing yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momo (Feb 22, 2007)

I have really oily skin and Dermalogica's oil absorbing lotion helped with that.

Dullness- Dermalogica's gentle cream exfoliation mask/Bioderm's toner

Pores/acne- I started with antibiotics but moved to Differin.

Hyperpigmentation- Tri-luma

I'm not using all these products all at once, just as I need them.


----------



## jaime.rever (Feb 23, 2007)

After four years of increasingly worse acne, I finally went to a dermatologist. I've been taking dioxcyclin antibiotics for several months, which really cleared me up like nothing else. For about a month I've also been using Clindamycin lotion which is anti-bacterial. A prescription is necessary for both of those things, but if you have acne, just bite the bullet and go to a doctor! I REALLY wish I had earlier!! I now have so much scarring left over, I'm very annoyed at myself for picking so much and doing all that damage. I think I'm going to try a heavy duty glycolic peel and some copper serum in an effort to improve the scars (from Platinum Skincare).


----------



## estamps (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey, Laurenbusta!

What is aspirin mask? I know that aspirin is salicylic acid (powdered), and that salicylic acid is a wonderful refining ingredient in skincare products, but what is aspirin mask? If it is for sale, I'll buy it!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 25, 2007)

E45 is bascially the same thing as Aqueous cream, like Vasline and petroleum jelly.

I'm still trying to perfect my skin but so far exfoliating often, drinking alot of water, cod liver oil/flaxseed oil and my facial brush have helped alot. I may have to try that aspirin mask though.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 25, 2007)

My Derms reccomendations:

Retin A as a teenager, Johnsons Buff Puff, Aveeno products and remembering that "Less is best!"


----------



## TinaBelle (Feb 25, 2007)

Cutting down on sugar and milk products and using only clarifying shampoos.


----------



## jaime.rever (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, I've done quite a few aspirin masks myself, and they made my skin very smooth, but I was never consistent enough to have it actually clear my skin. Anyway, the way I make them is to buy a bottle of cheap uncoated aspirin (about $1 at Wal-Mart), then take about ten out, but them in a clean little condiment dish, add a squirt of pure aloe vera gel (I used Fruit of the Earth Brand), let is start to dissovle the pills for a few seconds, mix it up, and spread it on a clean face. The aspirin never completely dissolves, it actually turns into little tiny granules in the gel, but it does work. Once the mask is dry (i.e. the aspirin granules will brush off easily with a finger), moisten your face, scrub for a few seconds, and rinse completely off with a cool water rinse, following with a light moisturizer. Be careful not to get the aspirin in your eyes--ouch! I hope that helps! If you need more, I believe MakeupAlley has a huge thread about it (that's where I discovered the mask a couple of years ago). All in all it's a cheap and effective solution that can be done in a resonable amount of time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You can always play around with different ingredients until you find a mixture you like. Good luck!!


----------



## xkatiex (Feb 25, 2007)

The main thing that has helped my skin is a oragnic sunscreen spf 15.. I use it daily. Then I drink water most the time which must make some sort of difference and I have a good balanced diet too.


----------



## bluestar (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunblock and vaseline!


----------



## laurenbusta (Feb 27, 2007)

hey estamps.. some of the other members gave some great information about the aspirin mask.. i personally just mix water and aspirin into a paste.. i use coated aspirin but i dont know if that makes a difference.. i also put it on at night as a nighttime treatment but many ppl have thought it was drying to their skin so just use sparingly at first until u find the routine that works for u.. but personally i swear by it..


----------



## CorteoGirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Johnston and Johnston Purpose cleanser

Mario Badescu Special Cleansing lotion C

Mario Badescu oil free moisterizer spf 17

and Mario Badescu drying lotion for overnight spot treatment.

It took me forever to figure out what to use. I constantly had problems before.


----------



## laurenbusta (Feb 28, 2007)

does anyone know how to make aspirin toner or cleanser??


----------



## XkrissyX (Feb 28, 2007)

moisturizer..water...lots of them...fruits..vitamins for skin.


----------



## jaime.rever (Mar 1, 2007)

you sort of look like angelina jolie in that pic! Anyway, for cleanser, just dissolve some aspirins in a gel cleanser till it forms a grainy scrub-like consistency. If your cleanser is not water based, you will probably have to add some to help the aspirin along. I guess you could do this in your cleanser bottle, but I only have done it on a single use basis (squirt of cleanser in a little condiment cup). The problem with aspirin toner is that, at least in my experience, the aspirin never completely dissolves, it always leaves little granules. I have made a half apple cider vinegar/ half water toner blend, and then added about 10 asprin to the bottle, and the aspirins dissolve mostly, but the little white granules settle at the bottom. So, when you use the toner, either tip the bottle careful to avoid stirring up the aspirin and getting it on your cotton ball, or just be willing to brush the aspirin off your face when the toner dries (sort of a pain!). Personally, I found that aspirin toner wasn't really worth it, because the vinegar has acetic acid anyway, which totally smooths your skin. Just don't get it in your eyes! The vinegar smell goes away once it dries. You can always start with a low vinegar concentration if you have sensitive skin. Anyway, sorry this was so long! Hope it helped!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Mar 2, 2007)

Klear Action acne treatment kit (exactly identical active ingredients as Proactiv, half the price at Target!) and the new Meaningful Beauty line by Cindy Crawford. (meaningfulbeauty.com)

FYI, I've had acne problems since 5th grade (I'm now 25) and nothing worked till now. I'm sure Proactiv would do fantastically as well, but at half the price and no shipping, and your own purchasing schedule, why the heck not??

Also, my skin is in pretty great shape youthfulness-wise as I'm only in my mid-twenties. But I heard that the foundations of wrinkles begin during this age period, and that's when you really need to start caring for your skin, if you haven't already been doing so. And while I'm very supportive of embracing age and doing so gracefully, taking care of your skin is important. Meaningful Beauty is not anti-aging, but rather _age maintenance: your best skin for your age_. Even with my youthful skin, I noticed a difference after my first use! It made my skin so *velvety*, gave me a *noticeable radiance*, and I even saw an improvement in the small wrinkles that only I notice when I scrutinize right up front in the mirror!

Both are DEFINITELY my HGs for skincare!!!


----------



## Sleeptime (Mar 2, 2007)

Aloe vera gel and the aspirin mask


----------



## polaroidscene (Mar 3, 2007)

Clinque antibacterial bar soap and foaming cleanser 7 day scrub and the most wonderful spot treatment (acne spot treatment) it works so well....also birth control and less stresssss


----------



## skankee (Mar 3, 2007)

i haven't found any "miracle cure" yet, but i'm working on it.


----------



## KristinB (Mar 3, 2007)

I am still looking but I have found the perfect cleanser in Purpose.


----------



## Tina Marie (Mar 3, 2007)

face brush? is it one of those buff pads? I'm clueless haha!


----------



## sweetsugar (Mar 3, 2007)

Following a regime described by Dr Baumann's book 'The skin type solutions' !! :rockwoot:


----------



## LipglossQueen (Mar 3, 2007)

It's like a soft round toothbrush for the face, The Body Shop make one.


----------



## teleigh (Mar 19, 2007)

Tazorac


----------



## realmccoy (Mar 20, 2007)

I second that A&amp;D is a staple for anything dry skin related especially if you do THC chemical peels.

I also LOVE DHC oil cleanser.

Epidermx Camilla oil combined with vitamine E and emu just before bed.


----------



## MindySue (Mar 20, 2007)

my vitamin e oil isnt sticky..it's like a serum. i was at the store today and saw that one was sticky when i opened it though...hmm..it was by the same brand too, jason, and was just a smaller bottle.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 20, 2007)

Coconut oil and olive oil mixed together or used alone


----------



## suzukigirl (Mar 20, 2007)

I had acne pretty bad from 18 to 20, A Derm. gave me a rx for Plexion Sts Cream, it changed my skin to awesome! Use it morning and night!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 21, 2007)

sunscreen, LRP hydraphase, green clay.


----------



## beauty_34_32 (Mar 21, 2007)

was just looking through and i thought id mentioned kycuri.com. its a small website all about skin care. the skincare tips and diet helped me alot.


----------



## lulo_aiesec (Apr 3, 2007)

Diacneal by Avene

Dr Hauschka's Normalizing Oil and Face Wash

Regenerating Daily Moisturizer SPF 15 by Simple


----------



## Michee (Apr 3, 2007)

ACV toner

Clay masks

Emu oil


----------



## melyxo (Apr 4, 2007)

Ro accutane and Grace skin care products saved my skin!


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 4, 2007)

Using a milder cleanser (switched from Clinique soap to Decleor cleansing milk), always moisturising, avoiding perfume on my skin and staying out of the tanning beds.


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 4, 2007)

a good thick moisturizing cream my skin was dry and peeling and hyperpigmenting. once i started a regular moisturizing regime, everything was fixed and my skin looks great!


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 6, 2007)

i sed clean and clear for a while and my skin was good..

i wanna try spectrogel....


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 7, 2007)

I sufferd with adult acne for about a year. Working in cosmetics, it was absolutely unacceptable for me to have this problem. I tried Retin A and found it extremely drying and uncomfortable. I tried everything you could buy over the counter too. The one product that saved my skin and my job was Differin Cream. It cleared my skin in less than a month and I have no scars. I only get maybe one pimple here and there around my period. My friends and my dermatologist said I should be the poster girl for Differin because it gave me such amazing results in such a short time.


----------



## misstee (Apr 7, 2007)

birth control pills.

water water water.

moisturizer.

retin-a.


----------



## peruvianprinces (Apr 7, 2007)

nothing not even the derm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 7, 2007)

Skintelligence 5 step system helped me with my dry skin and acne.


----------



## sra_rocker (Apr 7, 2007)

You won't believe it, but lemon juice! It got rid of the little brown spots left behind and dries up my pimples quick while lightening them. It's awesome. It's the only thing I put on my face now.

For my hands, cocoa butter has really helped. I get hangnails fairly easily, and it really helps with that.


----------



## farris2 (Apr 13, 2007)

Beauticontrol Platinum skin care line and mineral makeup


----------



## leimelody (Apr 13, 2007)

Mineral makeup &amp; Aspirin mask


----------



## starkraving (Apr 14, 2007)

AHA serum every other day at night has made a good difference- my skin is so much softer

My other 3 can't live without ingredients are green tea, vitamin c, and dmae- they're helping with the freckles, and very slight wrinkles (I'm 30).


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 14, 2007)

origins coal mask and spot remover


----------



## Zokiy (Apr 14, 2007)

For acne... Acnope did wonders!


----------



## jeansguyokc (Apr 14, 2007)

Even Complexion Essence and Triple Action Line Reducer from Mary Kay


----------



## bunnylover (Apr 14, 2007)

i stopped smoking!!

-mineral makeup

-home facials / facials

-dermalogica's ultra rich body cream

-dermalogica's super rich cream

-philosophy when hope is not enough cream

-shiseido white lucent skincare line

-petroleum jelly

-water

-sleep


----------



## meg1959 (Apr 15, 2007)

Paula's Choice 2% beta hydroxy acid, used the lotion at first, switched to gel when that became available; I got worse before I got better, but I generally break out only with "monthly" breakouts.

For those "monthlies," Queen Helene mint julep mask; apply just to the breakout and let sit overnight, takes anywhere from 1-3 days and it's GONE:sheep:


----------



## KrazyPhish (Apr 15, 2007)

Sunscreen

Bio oil

Dove soap


----------



## dinokiss21 (Apr 15, 2007)

nothing has saved my skin as of yet....i'm still working on it, but i looooove purpose gentle bar soap as cleanser....now i need something to stop these bumps i get constantly =(


----------



## snowy (Apr 15, 2007)

Guinot Beauty Nueve

Guinot Matizone .................I really love it


----------



## yuuki888 (Apr 16, 2007)

i wanna try this asprin mask thing BADLY

my face can be pretty bad sometimes...

i wanna try this asprin mask thing BADLY

my face can be pretty bad sometimes...


----------



## CubNan (Apr 17, 2007)

What is spot remover?

N


----------



## peekaboo (Apr 18, 2007)

Omega 3, Greens+, Avene Diacneal, Jamieson's Vital A Day lotion, Avon Alternative Cream(night), Queen Helene Mint Julep Scrub, sleep/water


----------



## Flawless_Skin (Apr 18, 2007)

*Kojic Acid Soap/Licorice Soap (face&amp;body)*

Kojic Acid Cream (Face)

Kojic Acid Lotion (body)

Mario Badescu OIL FREE Sunblock(face)- I recommend Aveeno or anyy sunblock as long as atleast SPF30 UVA/UVB

Neutrogena UVA/UVB SPF45 Sunscreen with Parsol 1789/ 3%Avobenzone (body)

Virgin Coconut oil

Vit C.

*Vit B-Complex Acne Vitamins *(Liquid Form) -Ask me or PM me about this

(this isi my secret in reducing my body to produce oil because I used to have oily face and ever since I started drinking this I noticed my skin is not as oily as before and have eliminates my breakouts)

*Kojic Acid/Licorice Soap (face&amp;body)*

Kojic Acid Fading/bleachin/whitening/lightening Cream (face)

Kojic Acid Whitening Lotion (body)

Any sunblock that's atleast SPF30 UVA/UVB- I recommend Mario Badescu, Aveeno and Neutrogena w/ Parsol 1789 SPF45 or higher (face&amp;body)

Vit C.

Virgin Coconut Oil COLLED PRESSED

Vit B-Complex, ACNE Vitamins(eliminates breakout by reducing the secretion of oil in our body) *PM me about this*


----------



## serina1077 (Jun 1, 2007)

For my face it was an exfoliant and have used it for almost five years now. It took 15 years off my appearance in the first 3 months, buffed off my crow's feet and reduced even big wrinkles a lot. So far it's the best quality and value I've found. If you find a better one, please post it for me. This is really my only beauty secret.

Blessings;

Serina

:cheer2:


----------



## jessica9 (Jun 2, 2007)

thanks for sharing that serena....i'm want to try that out now!

it's too soon to say, but i have worn sunscreen everyday since my teens and i turn 27 this month, and my skin looks a lot younger than 27.

i do glycolic peels at 35% once or twice a month, and it really improves my skin tone. i think that is my secret that is visable.

and vacation! we all look great coming back from vacation i think!


----------



## serina1077 (Jun 2, 2007)

Jessica;

Yes you are quite correct to protect yourself from the sun. When you look at that microdermabrasion website, you'll find a lot of tips and cool free medical information. Most people peg me at about 32 and I'm 46, so it pays to take care of ourselves.

Serina


----------



## foxybronx (Jun 2, 2007)

Juice Beauty blemish control serum!

Gives me a glow, makes my face softer, clears acne and the acne marks. Its a keeper.


----------



## Kemper (Jun 2, 2007)

*Sleep, daily aerobic exercise [This means sweating, and a LOT], taking the time to properly cleanse and massage my face, gentle skincare [My ideals, which I've found after years of trial and error], clean hair, clean pillowcases, lots of water, healthy food, and never neglecting my skin, ever. This guarantees flawless skin, when maintained, without fail. *


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 2, 2007)

bp


----------



## Kemper (Jun 3, 2007)

*Huh? *


----------



## cintamay (Jun 3, 2007)

bp = benzoyl peroxide


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 3, 2007)

roaccutane.

i used to be very iffy about using something so harsh and with so many side effects. but i was fortunate that the most severe side effect i got was dry lips! even my skin didnt dry out too much... to be honest, i got theB BEST side effects! i washed my hair once a week cos it was so dry, i never got oily skin, and my fine lines plumped up.

i have just finished my course of 10 months (yes, my acne was severe cystic type and HIDEOUS). i have a 50/50 chance of it recurring, but my dermatologist has never had to give a 3rd coursesince hes been prescribing.

not only did roaccutane clear up my skin, but it helped me regain my confidence and now i never wear foundation, maybe tinted moisturiser.

man i should make a commercial for it! but truly found that was the only thing that helped my skin.


----------



## stellargirl9 (Jun 3, 2007)

Retin-A 1%


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 3, 2007)

water. not smoking.


----------



## princessmich (Jun 4, 2007)

Miessence's Balancing Skin Care Line.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 4, 2007)

vanishing cream maximum strength acne treatment cream with 10% BP in it


----------



## patricia69 (Jul 26, 2007)

they said that accutane makes u depressed?


----------



## Jesskaa (Jul 26, 2007)

Accutane.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 26, 2007)

I wouldn't call my skin saved . . . however, EVOO and Sugar really helps with the dryness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## littletingoddes (Jul 26, 2007)

Proactiv


----------



## lajolicapricorn (Jul 26, 2007)

My skin's not perfect yet, but a trip to the dermatologist really helped me. He put me on Retin A and Minocyline and my skin looks so much better.


----------



## Nox (Jul 27, 2007)

What saved my skin is banning commercial skin care products from my home. I use only natural ingredients now that I can eat.


----------



## cait (Aug 6, 2007)

Still trying to figure out a few dry patches and how to deal with those few once-a-month :frown: pimples, but my skin is better now that it's been since my childhood.

*vitamin E

*baking soda to exfoliate, maybe once a week

*LOTS of water

*sleeping with nothing on my face (except eye cream)

*daily exercise - serious, sweaty, kickbutt workouts

*eating clean - little oil, little fat


----------



## shellie (Aug 6, 2007)

when my face was very dried, wei east silk serenity restoration night cream helped my skin got back to a sorta-normal state.


----------



## Di_amondgirl (Aug 6, 2007)

Not smoking, sunscreen and always ivory soap.....been blessed with clear skin and no lines...yet.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 9, 2007)

Shea butter and black soap!..oh..also rosehips. Very high in vitamin C.


----------



## angel_eyes (Aug 9, 2007)

cleansing..toning and moisturizing twice a day!!!


----------



## sephoras girl (Aug 9, 2007)

Aveeno Positively Radiant Pads

Aveeno Poisitively Radiant Moisturizer

Cetaphil Moisturizing Cream


----------



## albosil (Aug 9, 2007)

Cetaphil and Aspirin and Honey mask...great stuff!


----------



## HUNTRESS (Aug 10, 2007)

when i was a teenager, my skin was oily and problematic. now it's combination, but with no pimples and it looks great. unfortunately, my recipe are birth-control patces. since i started using them, my skin has gone from terrible to wonderfull in just 2 months


----------



## shar (Aug 10, 2007)

Using Retin-Mirco-A, year around useage of a spf, and cleansing beads, and a good moisture masque for my dry skin.

Shar


----------



## oddinary (Aug 11, 2007)

Egg white mask

Lemon juice + water mixture (1:3)


----------



## vtmom (Aug 11, 2007)

Retin-A. :rockwoot:


----------



## speedy (Aug 11, 2007)

Silica gel, drinking 2 litres of water a day and using the skin care recommended in The Skin Type Solution.


----------



## LOVEBIRDS (Aug 14, 2007)

Drinking water a lot.


----------



## SkinCareJunky (Aug 14, 2007)

maybe I spoke too soon earlier..but i've been clear from taking 2 1300mg Evening Primrose Oil from GNC. I used to have cysts along my jawline..but they're gone!! My acne is mainly hormonal (pcos related) and so this has worked great for me. I use Duac (derm prescribed) once in awhile..but it's not really needed.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 15, 2007)

i found the combo that really works for me :

alep soap, Cattier white clay scrub, LRP hydraphase, Evian waterspray.


----------



## hearthnsoul (Aug 15, 2007)

face,..emu oil and aloe vera,..body unrefined shea whipped up with some essential oils.


----------



## rice (Aug 17, 2007)

tea tree oil with a clay mask.

and aspirin mask


----------



## SewAmazing (Aug 17, 2007)

1) Exfoliating with baking soda 2) Apple cider vinegar toner 3) cornstarch to absorb extra oil 4) Ambi skin tone cream (lightens brown spots) 5) milk of magnesia facials

I wish someone had told me about a few of these 20 yrs ago. Also, I never use sunscreens or moisturizers!! Sorry, I know it is a shock to some, but it really works for me..


----------



## Amia (Aug 18, 2007)

When I had real bad acne, going to the dermatologist.. and now birthcontrol pills.


----------



## PT-BC99 (Aug 18, 2007)

I've recently simplified my skin care routine.

Face wash: I use facial soap; Dove or whatever type of "facial" bar soap I may have. I use this everytime I shower with a plain washcloth. I also use the same soap every night to remove my face makeup.

Moisturizer: I use plain, unscented Aloe Gel. Only at night.

Breakouts: I do have a bottle of witch hazel and occasionally, if I am suffering breakouts I will tone with that (after washing my face) and I will apply plain Vitamin E oil to the breakouts. They are usually much less noticeable and pain free the next morning.

I still have some MK microdermabrasion left and I use that maybe once a month, in the shower, for exfoliation.

That's it. I will apply Aveeno sunblock if I expect to be outside for an extended bit of time, but I live on the face of the sun so no matter what my face looks "tan".

As a final note, I have VERY oily, shiny skin, and large pores, (thanks Dad) , and I'm 45. I've used Clinique, Aveeno, E. Arden, MK, anti-aging everything...blahblahblah...for skincare. I've been using this routine since I had thyroid surgery in April and my skin has NEVER looked this good. What surprises me most is that other people have noticed. I quess it's true, you don't have to spend a lot, just find what works, and be consistent. :glasses:


----------



## maryfitz24 (Aug 19, 2007)

Update: Garden of Wisdom skin care, clinical basics skin care, drinking more water and using mineral makeup


----------



## Kemper (Aug 24, 2007)

Health, sun protection, Dermalogica, LUSH (Babyface and Ultrabland ONLY) and Moogoo! :lovelovee:


----------



## puncturedskirt (Aug 24, 2007)

Neutrogenas Clear Pore Cleanser/Mask works pretty good for my skin.


----------



## lrk0010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Dermalogica's Microfoliant


----------



## keli13 (Aug 25, 2007)

For me, MaMa lotion has made a wonderful difference in my skin. My skin is clearer, brighter, smoother, and alot more youthful looking. I was amazed with this product after my first use.


----------



## fuzzbuzzle (Aug 27, 2007)

The fastest and most dramatic results I've seen from any product that I can remember is Derma-E Hyaluronic Acid night creme! My skin truly looked better the next morning, much much better. I'm ... a few past 29 :frown: ... and this really helps the fine lines that I'm starting to see. Uber kudos for this product!


----------



## airkisses (Aug 30, 2007)

The pill

DHC Cleansing oil

Avene Diacneal

Skinceuticals C+E Ferulic

SPF30+


----------



## perlanga (Sep 5, 2007)

Going to the derm to learn about my skin

Using only non-comedogenic and hypoallergenic foundation and powder

Avon Correct and fade peel ( this has faded all of my previous scars and brings blackheads to the surface, for easier removal).


----------



## photosandflix (Sep 5, 2007)

The Caudalie skin care line is great for my skin. I also use the Olay microdermabrasion kit.


----------



## luv4taffy (Sep 14, 2007)

Rose Hydrosol, Emu oil And Olive Squalane


----------



## annieup (Oct 4, 2008)

All natural products from Lush. Also, baking soda with lemon juice to exfoliate


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 4, 2008)

ACV! I cant' live without it.


----------



## bC_0614 (Oct 4, 2008)

Clean and Clear advantage system, exfoliation, and washing my face right after I excersize!!!! (although sadly i'm breakin out again)


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Oct 5, 2008)

Clean and Clear Morning Burst Shine Control line (cleanser, scrub, and moisturizer).

My skin is completly clear, with the odd pimple or 2 during the time of the month.

My HG skincare line.

I have been getting compliments on the clarity and radience of my skin. I've never had that before!


----------



## Missindependent (Oct 6, 2008)

MD Forte Glycolic Wash

Retin A

IS Clinical Active Serum

Sun block

* This is what the dermatologist had me use *


----------



## GillT (Oct 6, 2008)

Using as little as possible. Lancome Oil Cleanser and moisturiser, plus exfoliating once every two weeks. Sadly nothing will budge the spots on my chin though (caused by the pill). Any suggestions? Other than that my skin is in great form.


----------



## WCSmurfette (Oct 18, 2008)

100% vegetable glycerine, to be sure. I could not get ride of the crepiness under my eyes, and all around my eyes, seemed to lack the "spring back" if you gave the skin a slight pinch. My skin is normal/dry. I decided, out of desperation because none of the moisturizers I had were working, to pull out my vegetable glycerine and give that a try because it is an humectant. Sure enough, it completely eliminated the crepiness and gave my whole eye area the "spring back" or elasticity it was lacking. Glycerine leaves my skin dewy and moist - could not be without it!


----------



## tasha37 (Oct 21, 2008)

What does the vitamin E do? does it heal acne scars?

or red marks?

And do you buy the gel pills and break them open? how do you apply it?

sorry about the overload of questions!


----------



## shelley s. (Oct 21, 2008)

Accutane when I was 15....and hoping Accutane again now


----------



## shesadiva (Oct 22, 2008)

Pond facial wash and Olay total effects is the best combo for me.


----------



## meghanclaire (Oct 24, 2008)

Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Lotion, Aquaphor, Apricot Scrub, and Freeman's Avocado &amp; Oatmeal

Facial Clay Masque


----------



## MiyaJadecube (Nov 2, 2008)

While I can't say in the long run...Once I was on vacation during the summer and got a bit of a burn (yes I should know better w/plenty of 30spf floating around my house)...nonetheless I wanted something to heal the sensitivity. It was very tender &amp; I could not use my reg. cleanser. I bought Aveda All Sensitive cream cleanser &amp; moisturizer &amp; only used that till my face was back to 'normal'...totally saved my skin that time. &lt;&lt;---and now I've learned my lesson for good! xP *SPF ladies &amp; gents!!! *


----------



## jennabennett (Nov 2, 2008)

The BioMedic line has worked wonders for me. that &amp; Mineral sunscrees powder (Jane Iredale)


----------



## MiyaJadecube (Nov 3, 2008)

Haha! I just posted something on her products in another thread...but I second a good mineral-based powder/foundation...saved my skin from reg. liquid foundations that tended to clog it up. And yes, every skin-type is different of course, and there are good liquids out there...but as we are saying what has 'saved our own skin'...I digress...

Good call *jennabennett*! ^^


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Nov 3, 2008)

Accutane! My skin has never looked this better!


----------



## PixieWings (Nov 4, 2008)

It doesnâ€™t matter what I do, nothing does anything for my skin. Iâ€™ve tried AHAâ€™s, BHA, retinol and lots of other things but Iâ€™ve seen little results. Although my skin isnâ€™t too bad to begin with, the problems that I do have (uneven tone/texture, red marks from every blemish Iâ€™ve ever had) just wonâ€™t get better. I really hope to find something that works and ultimately be able to go without foundation again. :scared:


----------



## BeautyQueen22 (Nov 4, 2008)

Eating more veggies, wearing a moisterizer with SPF in it everyday and taking Vitamin E capsules.


----------



## moccah (Nov 4, 2008)

I dont have bad skin but I would love to get rid of all the blackheads and sometimes redness....

But still have to find my wonderstuff


----------



## -Liz- (Nov 4, 2008)

Though i dont have bad skin, for me, it was drinking water and the bodyshops tea tree oil face wash


----------



## RoxRae (Nov 4, 2008)

This might sound weird, but moisturizing. I have oily skin and figured I didn't need to moisturize. It's made all the difference in the world!


----------



## jessimau (Nov 10, 2008)

Gentle products and antioxidants have made all the difference in my skin. I've been through a lot of different products in the past few years, but I've finally found a routine that works.

Neutrogena one-step gentle cleanser during summer, Clinique Redness solutions cleansing cream when it gets drier out, MD Formulations antioxidant moisturizing spray (as toner), Clinique continuous rescue/super rescue antioxidant moisturizer, Olay UV Defense moisturizer, Neutrogena oil-free acne stress control (BHA gel), and occasionally Paula's Choice AHA liquid.


----------



## jennabennett (Nov 10, 2008)

The LaRoche Posay line...BioMedic in particular!


----------



## magosienne (Nov 10, 2008)

I will add Logona and Weleda (Rose and almond creams), those have moisturizers for dry skins that are fantastic, they also help with the redness on my cheeks, although only the Weleda almond moisturizer is targeted for sensitive and dry skins.


----------



## Rotting Beauty (Nov 11, 2008)

Clean and Clear Morning Burst Scrub with Bursting Beads. It has Vitamin C and Ginseng stuff which is really good for your skin. It also exfoliates quite nicely without being rough/harsh on your skin.

Also Biore products works WONDERS.

Edit: Also, Clean and Clear's moisturizer.


----------



## umraon (Nov 11, 2008)

Tinted Moisturizer Naturel 01 (30 ml):

Louis-Widmer / Tinted Moisturizer Naturel

and on days where i feel that my skin is to greasy:

la roche possay effaclar K day cream.


----------



## MichelleB (Nov 11, 2008)

Clean and Clear Morning Burst Scrub works for me too, and Aveeno to keep skin smooth.


----------



## Retrodiva (Nov 11, 2008)

I have to give it up for salicylic acid. Nothing keeps the pimples away better for me.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 12, 2008)

Shea butter, Jojoba and Olive oil.

Neutrogena Alpha Hydroxy lotion


----------



## berryliciousme (Nov 12, 2008)

VMV Hypoallergenics and More Sleep!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi (Nov 12, 2008)

I had the same problem, at home chemical peels (TCA, which I ordered online) and Rx for Brown skin Exfoliating Serum (LOVE this stuff!) have really emproved my skin. I was so self conscious about my marks since my skin was pretty much clear otherwhise.

Oh, and the birth control pill IÂ´m taking, and using Differin...those stopped my mild acne.


----------



## comeseptember (Nov 13, 2008)

A loofah and Aveda's Botanical Kinetics exfoliating toner! When I moved from Long Island (New York) to the West Coast, the relatively drier air and different mineral composition in the water totally threw off the moisture balance in my skin, and I wound up flaking like crazy and breaking out at the same time for the first time in my life. Out here I learned I need to exfoliate daily with the loofah, and I use the toner at least once a day--twice if I can remember! I haven't had to moisturize any more than I did in the past--probably because I was already moisturizing well, but I definitely need to stay on top of the exfoliating otherwise I go right back to the flaking and then breaking out.


----------



## kimford (Nov 16, 2008)

Alpha Derma CE saved my wrinkled and saggy skin. Now I have way less wrinkles and no more sagging skin. I look 10 years younger.


----------



## Milah (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi do u alternate those cleansers or do u use them all in a day?


----------



## Kemper (Nov 26, 2008)

D-E-R-M-A-L-O-G-I-C-A.

Oh, and YSL granule-free exfoliant. Miaow.


----------



## agirlandheryarn (Feb 14, 2010)

Dr. Hauschka products. They do what they say what they will do and they feel so good!! Also, been using the new Neutrogena Healthy Skin Rejuvinator for two weeks and I think it's definitely improving my texture and skintone.


----------



## ceeport (Feb 14, 2010)

Vitamin E Capsules and tea tree oil does helps to get this problem sorted out. I've seen so many ways here in this thread, but Vitamin E capsules is the best treatment I'd prefer to everyone. Because, it has no side effect. oliceman:


----------



## agirlandheryarn (Feb 14, 2010)

I hope this isn't too crazy to ask, but do you take the vitamin E capsule whole or do you break it open and smooth it on your skin?

Lori


----------



## Minka (Feb 14, 2010)

Vitamin E Capsules (to take and rub in areas where i'm afraid i'll scar)

Burt's Bee's Purifying Gel Cleanser

Egyptian Magic cream on eye area, neck and lips

Neutrogena Wave Duo w/ gentle exfoliating pads

Homemade green tea, apple cider vinegar and grapeseed oil toner

Kiss My Face Honey and Calendula (or Lavender and Shea Butter on windy days) Ultra Moisturizer in the day

Kiss My Face Peaches 'n' Creme Ultra Moisturizer at night

A mask every other day of either Petal Fresh Pure Botanicals Pomegranate &amp; Clay mask or a homemade sugar cane, honey, green tea and grapeseed oil mask.


----------



## agirlandheryarn (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm wondering if Vitamin E will work on the fine lines around my eyes? I've also been surfing around this forum since I'm new here. I've been reading great .things about vaseline, coconut oil, and olive oil. I'm wondering which would be best. I tend to like natural products the best, so the vaseline is kinda freaking me out. I do use on my lips, though.

Lori


----------



## magosienne (Feb 15, 2010)

The herb mask from Institut Menard, the only one that gets rid of all impurity, including the nose pores. Too bad it's so expensive.


----------



## jhonny173 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fruits and vegies in my kitchen


----------



## aliciaesthetics (Feb 16, 2010)

emu oil

flax seed internally (Helps heal my skin and keeps me on a regular schedule!)

PCA A&amp;C serum


----------



## damsel (Feb 16, 2010)

oil and moisteurisers.


----------



## maragarita (Feb 17, 2010)

protective UV rays creams.LOL!


----------



## Suzzana (Feb 18, 2010)

Say no to oily food and restrict quantity of all sweets, nuts etc. If your skin is really a bad avoid all of these for 3-6 months (I eat sweet once a week).

Bad skin gives bad impression. Fast food and other packed juices make the scenario worst. Your skin reflects what you eat everyday.

Cucumber is a natural cleanser. Mix cucumber juice with milk and use it instead of a cleanser.

hope i am useful.LOL!


----------



## umraon (Feb 19, 2010)

la roche-posay products.


----------



## Dulceisha (Feb 20, 2010)

For about 5 years my skin was a mess.. I had big pores ( still have but not as much) I have a skin condition that I couldn't go in the sun or else I would get like scares on my face and the were the many discolorations..

But them I stared using a latin product.. Eligarden baba de caracol.. I takes away ringles and stretch marks too.. I love it..

For acne I use Neutrogena.. Love it also..

My skin is now presentable.. and it gave me more confidence..


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Feb 21, 2010)

my skin got a lot better when i finally stopped picking at it

i know it is super common sense but i had never listend untill i finally ended up getting a scar, now i refuse to even touch my face.


----------



## fUNNbUNNY:D (Feb 21, 2010)

Well i tried everything from just a plain Apircot Scrub to Proactive, but the best thing that worked for me which i have been using for the past, oh i don't know 6 months maybe, has been the Clean And Clear Advantage Kit. I use the Cleanser from that kit i love the spot treatment! But right now i am using their dual action mosturizer and loving it even more than the advantage one. Plus i am using the Mark Treatment and it is like erasing my pimples and blackheads as well as removing scars, craters, and anything else that my sits left leaving my skin smooth, clear, and zit free. I just am amazed at how well this cheaper brand works like 20 times better than proactive! I tried proactive once and in the next day my skin was 3 times worse just many many more pimples.

Well i hoped this helps any young teenager like me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## damsel (Feb 22, 2010)

apricot scrub sounds useful for your skin


----------

